# What must-have software do you recommend to run my business?



## MrQuestions (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi everybody!

I'm just getting started. I've got designs, and a website that's nearly ready. So, I wanted to know what software programs that you would recommend that are essential to run my business.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

I suppose since you put it under the business section that you are not referring about design software.

I would suggest just a basic Quickbooks program... you can even start with the Quickbooks Simple Start which is a free program. Then upgrade from there.

QuickBooks Simple Start Free Edition - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com


----------



## regpaq (Nov 3, 2010)

Any more input on this?


----------



## ajordan2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Really at bare minimal, all you need is design software(Adobe Illustrator, Corel Draw), software for your books (Quickbooks) and the required programs/drivers for your machines.


----------



## regpaq (Nov 3, 2010)

What about services such as label printing for shipping, order tracking (does QuickBooks take care of that?), customer profile builder for email newsletters, etc? 

Thanks.


----------



## ajordan2 (Dec 28, 2010)

For order tracking you go through Fedex, UPS, DHL, or USPS. For label printing, most starters I know use Avery labels, download the template online and print. For e-mail newsletters, others have told me about Constant Contact, that way you don't have to worry newsletters about once you design it. I guess in addition Microsoft Office, but that should be it.


----------



## regpaq (Nov 3, 2010)

Thank you ajordan


----------

